# I'd like to hear your EBAY purchase opinions



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I recently won an EBAY auction for a Life Like 2009 Impala SS Dupont #24 in Blk/Or/Ye/Bl with the small Dupont logo on the hood. The seller sent a 2012 Impala SS AARP #24 in Blk/Rd/Sil. I contacted him as soon as I opened the package on Monday, April 4th. He said he was sorry and didn't have the correct car and that no one else had mentioned getting the wrong purchase. I still haven't received a PAYPAL refund and I have decided NOT to send the car back until I get a refund; otherwise I could end up being out the money and a product I purchased. What are your opinions on what I should do?

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You might contact ebay and ask them what to do. The statement by the seller that other people did not get the wrong car is actually meaningless, even if it was true. I would also be reluctant to return the car until I got a refund, but ebay does guarantee the sale.


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

You can return it through ebay. Start the claim in ebay that you want to return it. You will have to send it back before you get a refund but you will be refunded in full including shipping cost. ebay will give you a mailing label to print and when you print it and mail it, the tracking will be proof of you sending it. When the tracking shows delivered, ebay will refund your money.
I really doubt you can get a refund without shipping the car back first.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

SuperDave321 said:


> You can return it through ebay. Start the claim in ebay that you want to return it. You will have to send it back before you get a refund but you will be refunded in full including shipping cost. ebay will give you a mailing label to print and when you print it and mail it, the tracking will be proof of you sending it. When the tracking shows delivered, ebay will refund your money.
> I really doubt you can get a refund without shipping the car back first.


This is the correct procedure. You can not get the refund until the tracking acknowledges that the item has made it's return.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

SuperDave321 said:


> You can return it through ebay. Start the claim in ebay that you want to return it. You will have to send it back before you get a refund but you will be refunded in full including shipping cost. ebay will give you a mailing label to print and when you print it and mail it, the tracking will be proof of you sending it. When the tracking shows delivered, ebay will refund your money.
> I really doubt you can get a refund without shipping the car back first.


"Used" to be; that you did all this.. BUT, you shipped the item TO Ebay...
THEY "Inspect" the item for whatever the complaint is...
once They Concur the authenticity of the Complaint...
They refund you (and They are pretty Quick doing all this..)
and deduct the $$ FROM the Seller...

Been awhile, but I got shafted (Seller disappeared after $$ sent, (($50 ))
and had My money back in My Pay-Pal in 10 days or LESS :thumbsup:

Ebay is a headache for the "Seller", BUT, for the Buyer = :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I have had to return a few items,some in the past and a couple quite recently. I have never returned an item to Ebay...always to the seller. Ebay has never asked or wanted to inspect any of the items. Always got my money back.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll just offer a different line of thought: How much was the car? How much is shipping/your time? Is the car worth keeping in its own right?

Just saying, if its essentially a $20 car, it's not really worth doing anything other than perhaps leaving neutral feedback stating the 2012 was sent instead of the 2009. Stick to the facts and future potential bidders will really appreciate it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RAW, you file a "case' with eBay and PayPal and let them sort it out.
eBay has a refund policy and as long as you follow what they tell you to do, you will get your purchase price back.
the shipping each way?
.... not so much !!!

as Super8 says.
keep it and (unlike Super8) leave NEGATIVE feedback
unless, of course, the seller is me.
then I'll have you send me another $20.00 for the privilage of leaving me POSITIVE feedback

all joking aside.
fighting these things is a real headache.
you will be compansated the price of the item.
is your time really worth next to nothing?

very interested to hear your decision and how it works out.

clarification, I have been the successful buyer in some of these cases
and
the successfull seller in cases that buyers were trying to rip me off.

following the "rules de jour" of ebay and Paypal forces them to do what they promise in THEIR terms of service


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

alpink said:


> RAW, you file a "case' with eBay and PayPal and let them sort it out.
> eBay has a refund policy and as long as you follow what they tell you to do, you will get your purchase price back.
> the shipping each way?
> .... not so much !!!
> ...


I agree, negative feedback can be left too. It's really dealers choice on that.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I decided to keep the car instead of sending it back and waiting/hoping to get a refund. He had 18 (now 19) negative feed backs so I didn't want to risk it. Ironically, I finally unwrapped the car from the bubble wrap it was in and it is definitely a different shade of Red than the one I already had. 
I received two new-in-the-package Mattel cars from Luckygail. The items were well packaged and the original packaging was perfect, not a mark on either one. I opened both of the cars up and when I placed the #88 AMP on the table I noticed it was "warped". You can see photos I posted of it on Facebook on the "Amrac to Life Like Collecting" page. The photos are under the April 11th posting.
I got an e-mail yesterday from Lucky Gail saying they were sorry and were sending a replacement along with a return postage label! I have bought items from them(Lucky Bob's Raceway) in the past and have always got prompt, professional service.
Take a look at the photos and check out how much damage the body suffered. I am 100% sure it all happened before it was packaged at Mattel.

Still collecting after all these years........

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Off topic, little!
I looked at this thread and was very interested in it!
WHY?
Because I read the title as " I'd like to hear your FRAY purchase opinions"

So I am like, why are they talking about ebay refunds???

DUH!:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

Rawafx said:


> I decided to keep the car instead of sending it back and waiting/hoping to get a refund. He had 18 (now 19) negative feed backs so I didn't want to risk it. Ironically, I finally unwrapped the car from the bubble wrap it was in and it is definitely a different shade of Red than the one I already had.
> I received two new-in-the-package Mattel cars from Luckygail. The items were well packaged and the original packaging was perfect, not a mark on either one. I opened both of the cars up and when I placed the #88 AMP on the table I noticed it was "warped". You can see photos I posted of it on Facebook on the "Amrac to Life Like Collecting" page. The photos are under the April 11th posting.
> I got an e-mail yesterday from Lucky Gail saying they were sorry and were sending a replacement along with a return postage label! I have bought items from them(Lucky Bob's Raceway) in the past and have always got prompt, professional service.
> Take a look at the photos and check out how much damage the body suffered. I am 100% sure it all happened before it was packaged at Mattel.
> ...


if you want a refund then the seller should get his item back !!
what makes you think you should keep his item and get your money back ?
I am a seller and a buyer this is not fair to the seller .. 
I have had buyers trying to scam me on ebay so this is why I say this ..


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

That's not the way I read it. He was afraid of not receiving the refund after sending it back. Due to his negative feedbacks.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

70ss said:


> That's not the way I read it. He was afraid of not receiving the refund after sending it back. Due to his negative feedbacks.


I to would be wondering if I'd get my money back :surprise:
I've had better then normal dealing with sellers on E-bay
most of the time they want you to be happy :smile2:
They need to get positive feedback, people read the feedback
I always look at the negative feedback, if he's slow shipping
that not a problem for me but if he's selling questionable 
Cars/parts I may go some were else.:wink2:
The buyer has to make up their own mind about sellers with a lot of negative feedback :nerd:
That's my 2 cents

gt40


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

60chevyjim said:


> if you want a refund then the seller should get his item back !!
> what makes you think you should keep his item and get your money back ?
> I am a seller and a buyer this is not fair to the seller ..
> I have had buyers trying to scam me on ebay so this is why I say this ..


I Agree 100% Jim,
(unless the seller Emails; "Awe, Just KEEP it..")
but, I read it in a different way...
so dog-gone hard to write things in a way, that "CAN'T" be read or mistaken between the lines-ish... 

Bubba :wink2:


----------

